# 2017- more of the same I suspect



## CHJ (2 Jan 2017)

Still cleaning up remnants of 2016, some reduction of the woodpile must have taken place but not so you would notice, going to be much of the same in 2017 I think.

*Ash & Sapele.*


----------



## LancsRick (2 Jan 2017)

Lovely. Is the central bit laminated with top and tail glued on, or have you done that with indexed inlays?


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2017)

Central portions are segmented and hollowed to about 3mm wall thickness, top and bottom tenoned in, partially counter bored to reduce weight.


----------



## SVB (2 Jan 2017)

Very nice, you have more patience than me!


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jan 2017)

What you stocking up for next Christmas Chas :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A good start to the year I have just taken some bits out of the wood pile to sit in the house for a few days before turning.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2017)

Dalboy":2gbhtcji said:


> What you stocking up for next Christmas Chas :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...



Was a thought *Derek*, but Orders is Orders, been informed I can do a few each month as long as they are suitable for presents in gift sets. :roll: never know there may be some spares if I'm lucky.

I've got to get some logs sorted for a friend who wants some bowls before Easter, the way the years are flying by I could do with more than an extra second to catch up with requests and local chores.


----------



## SVB (2 Jan 2017)

Chas,

Not sure where you are in Cotswolds but my memory is somewhere within striking distance from Stroud are, reason for asking, do you participate in the 'open studio' art / craft event in the summer? I was wondering about a UKWS offering?

S


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jan 2017)

CHJ":1bjft4s8 said:


> Dalboy":1bjft4s8 said:
> 
> 
> > What you stocking up for next Christmas Chas :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> ...



I also have orders for next year especially the bird houses


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2017)

SVB":107j4x91 said:


> Very nice, you have more patience than me!



Something I don't have a lot of myself *Simon*, I reduce the fiddle factor by doing various stages in batches.
I don't go looking for too specific wood stock, just something that might do.
Bandsaw and thickness cleanup, chop into bits, segment etc. to suit prepared stock yield, glue up a days bits if needed.
Prepare whatever looks like it might be useful, cut stock into even squared blanks or cylinders to make for easy chuck mounting in future if I've got an hour with no particular purpose in mind.

This way whether gluing, trueing turning, boring out centres I only have one setup on the lathe and a couple of tools out at a time. 
End up with boxes of part prepared bits and have a session when conscience says I must get rid of some of it.

That way several items can get finished in short order without constantly changing setup.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2017)

SVB":1wgtadhh said:


> Chas,
> 
> Not sure where you are in Cotswolds but my memory is somewhere within striking distance from Stroud are, reason for asking, do you participate in the 'open studio' art / craft event in the summer? I was wondering about a UKWS offering?
> 
> S



Regularly traverse the *W* Simon.

Always a good event when they can be arranged *Simon, * don't know if my turning skills would be a good example for others though and public consumption.
The First ever UKW Turning bash was held at my place in May 2007.

Several subsequent ones were held in B'ham at Paul.J's as he had more room and better convenience of access for more members.

My workshop facilities are crude to say the least both in accommodation and home made or modified equipment.
Spare funds have been spent on foreign travel and other pursuits rather than shiny tools.

Did start getting silly when folks started talking about public liability insurance and whether equipment was PAT tested.


----------



## stewart (3 Jan 2017)

They are very nice, Chas. I love the colour contrast and the shapes.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2017)

Some hopes of reducing the wood pile when this gets dumped on the drive after dark to be found this morning.

As always it won't fit under the Bandsaw, and I can't move it by other than rolling it anyway, looks like the chainsaw and wedges will have to be got out of hibernation.

Judging by the low yield I'm getting from stocks put in drying mode a couple of years ago I think I'll have to try and slab this lot.

To be fair we did get a mention of some bits of Yew a few days ago when they had time to shift it, but it did not reduce the invectives and expletives this morning.

Largest is 550mm max dia X 350mm long.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Jan 2017)

You must have a lot of Elves working throughout the year keep dropping pieces off like this. They look like some nice pieces of wood I am sure something very nice will come out of them.


----------



## andy43 (12 Jan 2017)

Nice haul there Chas, wish someone would drop wood off like that at mine


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2017)

Made a start on some bits required by April.
The bulk are requested to be in Yew, hope I have enough CA to keep it all together.

*Yew,* 157mm dia.











*Yew,* 160mm dia.








*Yew,* 165mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Jan 2017)

Love those with all of the imperfections in the wood just adds character to some very well turned pieces.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2017)

Dalboy":2av1ukxk said:


> Love those with all of the imperfections in the wood just adds character to some very well turned pieces.



I hope the owner of the wood feels the same way *Derek*, been drying this wood for over two years and despite all the efforts the shakes abound, I've just stopped worrying about them now as long as they hold together on the lathe, does mean that a lot of the pieces are going to be less than ideal on the visible defects front but it's a case of take them as they come or put the wood on the fire.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2017)

*Yew * 143mm dia.


----------



## selectortone (29 Jan 2017)

I see yew are at it too! Very nice. Did you need to keep the bark on with thin CA glue along the join?


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2017)

selectortone":d0389d18 said:


> ..... Did you need to keep the bark on with thin CA glue along the join?



Essentially only in a couple of small areas but because of that, a precautionary dose was applied along the rest.

The biggest problem with the piece was that the log core goes right through the foot, not ideal, and by the tenants of good practice should have been removed *, and a subsequently shallower bowl turned but owner of wood wants them warts and all; therefore as long as it looks as if it's going to stick together it stays.

*Always a personal dilemma, turn the hunk of wood into something that meets the more aesthetic principles of style and form or just produce something the recipient is happy to enthuse over.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jan 2017)

Very nice Chas =D>


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2017)

Paul.J":30497r2k said:


> Very nice Chas =D>


Thanks *Paul*, all very much relying on the wood for effect rather than anything artistic, but that's what the wood provider wants and there's usually enough of a challenge sorting each rough blank out to prevent the repetition of such pieces from being too boring, just hoping I can get enough shed time to do more than one in a session, one offs' waste a disproportionate time cleaning up.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2017)

The resultant stash of Yew delivered a couple of weeks ago settling in for a couple of years at least.
End sealed with wax where I could handle it, the rest subject to a couple of coats of thick surplus emulsion.
Slabbed a higher proportion of it this time to nearer user thickness rather than just splitting the logs in the hope that I can get a better yield.





Doesn't look much when packed into space under the bench but I'll be pushed to use it all up in one season when/if it dries out successfully.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jan 2017)

CHJ":2lt8nlyf said:


> Paul.J":2lt8nlyf said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Chas =D>
> ...


That's the beauty of Yew though Chas I think, you don't really need do nothing to it apart from turn it to a decent shape and finish and let the wood and what you've ended up with speak for itself  

I'll be picking up a load more Yew soon from my local tree surgeon who's prices have gone up since the woodburners come back into fashion


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2017)

When I spoke to the guy thinning out the stuff from local woodland a couple of years ago when I was asked to collect the batch I'm using now, he was not interested in marketing it for turners and wood workers, just shifting it as quick as possible at the prices he was getting for firewood. Such a waste, but practicalities of making a living will always prevail I guess.

Have you managed to work any of those Burr pieces you were sorting over?


----------



## Paul.J (30 Jan 2017)

No not yet Chas though I have sorted through them and cut up the smaller burrs into pen blank sizes.
I'm hoping to get into the bigger burrs some time soon


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2017)

Interesting digging down this deep in natural edge, knuckle management at the maximum.
* Yew* 152mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Feb 2017)

Some more lovely pieces Chas and a very nice little wood pile of yew


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2017)

A few more shavings produced today.
*Yew* 90mm dia.











*Yew* 100mm dia.










*Yew* 104mm dia.


----------



## TFrench (2 Feb 2017)

I really like these! Especially as I have a huge pile of yew to get through! How do you dry it with the pith still in and have it not split? Leave it in longish lengths for a couple of years?


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2017)

TFrench":2gl5uz3i said:


> .... How do you dry it with the pith still in and have it not split? Leave it in longish lengths for a couple of years?



Yes with smaller diameter stuff, leave it as long as practical, these have been in store over a couple of years, try to stack them somewhere that can form it's own micro-climate around them so that any one surface is not prone to dry more rapidly. Larger stuff needs splitting through the core or even slabbing.

You still get micro-cracks, it's a case of thin CA glue, filler dust and ingenuity to salvage as much as possible.

I'm fortunate that I'm not tied to a specific design brief, that would mean about an 80% wastage, I just turn whatever is recoverable between the major defects.


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 Feb 2017)

Those look great, just the right proportion of heart wood to sapwood


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2017)

Chased a couple more sets of splits.
*Yew* 137mm dia.






*Yew* 90mm dia


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2017)

Three more small 'dog bowl' bowls before lunch and an afternoons sport on the box.

*Yew * 117mm dia.







*Yew * 117mm dia.







*Yew * 118mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2017)

'Twas a Monday morning when two more made it off the lathe.

*Yew * 145mm dia.










*Yew *153mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2017)

*Yew* 165mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Feb 2017)

And they keep coming Chas some great yew bowls.


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2017)

Dalboy":168mi71f said:


> And they keep coming Chas some great yew bowls.


Yes need to fit them in when I can, I've got another long term project running for someone that could take up all my time for the next couple of months, but these pieces have been requested for the Easter break time and I need to try and get another dozen or so completed, no time to be creative or bother about the aesthetics of the form, just concentrate on containing the natural shakes and produce something that can hold a display of some description.

Can be frustrating though, thought I would have done two or three this morning but every time I went to take it off the lathe I spotted another blemish and a couple more after it was finished turning that needed re-doing. Decided that it was not going to be my day and just cleaned up the debris and closed the doors.


----------



## TFrench (8 Feb 2017)

I'm in awe of the speed you can knock such good looking items out!


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2017)

TFrench":hk2sagc7 said:


> I'm in awe of the speed you can knock such good looking items out!



To be honest I do not turn anywhere near as quickly as you might think, certainly not up to the speed of a professional bulk output turner.

Most of the 'speed' of production is achieved by organisation off the lathe and when on the lathe batch processing if at all possible.
For instance:-
1. When sorting blank material cut to size and seal if necessary as many blanks in one session as possible, Bandsaw, sealing wax heating or paint, only out and cleaned up once.
2. Drill all blanks in one session to take spigot jaws or screw chucks etc. Pillar drill debris clean-up once.
3. When turning if time allocation allows part turn several blanks whilst spigot jaws fitted and prepare holding sockets or spigots in base for hollowing.
4. Change chucks/jaws and remount blanks in turn and finish as far as possible to sealed condition.
5. Change chuck mounting to accept reversed items to clean up bases and seal.
6. Change to buffing/polishing setup and abrade all pieces to each stage in turn, applying microcrystalline wax to each as it's finished and put on one side for volatiles to dry off.
7. Remove turning debris, and vacuum all round, put any tools, sharpening jigs, sealing finishes, glue etc. away if it's still out.
8. Subject all pieces to Final polish. 
9. If there's a couple of spare minutes, fit chuck or jaws to suit the start of the next piece/s if needed. 

It's the changing of setup and shop organisation that takes up a lot of time if doing One - Offs.

The odd half hour is spent cutting up abrasive sheets and servicing sanding arbores etc. so that I don't need to stop in the middle of a turning session to do it.

When you have turned a quantity of similar items you get into working methods that make the job easier and less prone to accidents/errors, possibly using tools that a purist turner would not be seen demonstrating or in a manner a purist would not admit to. The object is to remove the surplus wood at a reasonable speed and safely, keeping any finesse to the finishing cuts.


----------



## beganasatree (9 Feb 2017)

Chas,I would love to be a fly on the wall in workshop.

Peter.


----------



## CHJ (9 Feb 2017)

beganasatree":1u18487w said:


> Chas,I would love to be a fly on the wall in workshop.
> 
> Peter.



I think you would be slumming it a bit even for a Fly, I'm afraid it's all about output not workshop finesse around here.

The back of the Garage and the Shed up the garden are better descriptions than workshops.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Feb 2017)

CHJ":l8fo9zcr said:


> beganasatree":l8fo9zcr said:
> 
> 
> > Chas,I would love to be a fly on the wall in workshop.
> ...



My kinda workshop that is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2017)

*Yew * 183mm dia.


----------



## SVB (15 Feb 2017)

Chas, are you working to a specific spec on these as to my eye, the bases and bottom 1/3rd of the bowls need to be only 30% of the diameter they are and thus allow a nice curve to develop the form to give the pieces real lift and eye appeal?

I know you do this in many of your pieces so guess there are other factors at play here - just seems a shame with this volume of great timber. 

S


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2017)

Simon, the pieces are produced as required by the supplier of the wood, we are very much into rustic from the woods with this stuff rather than pretentions of being artistic in form or classic lines.
There are some blanks of thinner section that will probably resolve into a slimmer crescent profile and smaller base if I ever get to them.


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2017)

*Yew* 157mm dia.










*Yew *163mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Feb 2017)

How many more have you got to do for this batch. Even though they are not the shape that many will turn the customer is who matters and as long as they are happy. Hope to get some turning done soon.


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2017)

I think there's at least a dozen blanks of this ilk awaiting at the moment Derek , if they get done then there is a motley selection of wood species from the same 2014 batch still to be assessed, hopefully it won't be needed for a while, it's an endless production remit really.
Logic tells me I need to keep reminding them that 3-4 years seasoning time is starting to become significant, there's going to be limit to how many times I can use the driving license renewal event to time the batches.

Can seriously do with shifting some of my own long standing stuff out of the store, didn't seem to make much headway last year.


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2017)

*Yew *145mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2017)

*Yew* 145mm dia.










*Yew * 165mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2017)

Sometimes a session just flows and most of the bark decides to stay on of its own accord.

*Yew* 145mm dia.










*Yew * 170mm dia.










*Yew* 168mm dia.


----------



## paulm (23 Feb 2017)

Love yew, always lots of visual interest in the wood.

Great finish on them too Chas, how fine do you abrade to and is it then just mc wax onto the bare wood, or buffed first and wax after ?


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2017)

paulm":2ldgssxs said:


> .....Great finish on them too Chas, how fine do you abrade to and is it then just mc wax onto the bare wood, or buffed first and wax after ?


Sanded down to 240 grit *Paul*, the bulk with rotary sanding with slow speed drill, the odd area by hand with the grain.
Sealed with cellulose sealer, buffed with the triple buffing system using Microcrystalline to finish.

I find Yew one of the easiest woods to finish, Need care to avoid heat, so sharp abrasives are a must, the sapwood is inclined to tear if not shear cut with sharp gouge, sometimes have to firm up sapwood with sealer before final cuts.

Had to go back and re-sand a couple of areas on one of them that showed up torn grain after sealing.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2017)

*Yew * 155mm dia.


----------



## SVB (26 Feb 2017)

Nice shape / form on this last one Chas. 

Going to start calling you Chas Lucas now I think given your rate of production bowl turning!

S


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (26 Feb 2017)

Lovely Chas


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2017)

Got four more, I think, to churn out before I can relax and use up some oddments.


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2017)

SVB":p9w9o9jq said:


> Nice shape / form on this last one Chas.
> 
> Going to start calling you Chas Lucas now I think given your rate of production bowl turning!
> 
> S



It's surprising how many times I get "It's a change to have something other than a plain curved bowl" *Simon*.
Hence why the eclectic collection of shapes, if that's what the wood wants to provide that's what gets cut knowing it's what the recipient wants.

A long, long, way from the Glen production rates, not a way to earn a living I could have stood.

Have a couple of other tasks in hand at the moment, one other coming to an end that has involved some 500 pieces that I need to get out of the way so concentrated shop time needs to be organised if any form of normal family life is to be had.


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2017)

They don't take too long if your organised, blanks prepared ready to go on lathe, shop cleaned up after last session and everything put back in its place.

*Yew * 180mm dia.










Grab your cup of coffee whilst waiting for sealer to soak in before final cut to avoid tear-out, clean up whilst waiting for things to dry, etc.


----------



## No skills (27 Feb 2017)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2017)

One down, two and a bit to go.
*Yew* 170mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2017)

The last of this batch of Blanks, a few split core off-cuts remain suggesting an attempt be made with some form of segmented rings that may result in a bowl of sorts, will have to await another prep. session and glue up delay, Rugby on the box calls.

*Yew* 183mm dia.






*Yew* 195mm dia.


----------



## stewart (11 Mar 2017)

Very nice work indeed Chas. some lovely natural edge pieces!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2017)

CHJ":328mzxjx said:


> ......a few split core off-cuts remain suggesting an attempt be made with some form of segmented rings that may result in a bowl of sorts, .......


Well that was a none starter, best that can be said is that there are a few pen blanks to be recovered.

So it's back to carrying on emptying the oddments bins.
*Laburnum * 128mm dia.









*Laburnum * 120mm dia.



*Ash* 120mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2017)

_'I want one that sort of shape' _
"I don't think I have a lump of wood that thick" 
_'can't you just stick some bits together like the others to make it up' _ :roll:

So:-

*Ash & Walnut* 190mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Mar 2017)

Now that is what I associate with your turning Chas another nice piece of segmented work I presume this is just an open form instead of a box with a lid


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2017)

Yes *Derek*, just a small fruit bowl, don't suppose I'll get much else done this weekend, house full of guests.

Why is it along comes a chance to sort out some oddments that need using up to make a couple of items, fill a 20kg. bag of kindling for neighbours woodburner and still end up with a selection of small leftovers that are too good for scrap and nowhere to put them.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Mar 2017)

I have a shelf like that and it is nearly full I should think that some more bird houses could be on the agenda :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (25 Mar 2017)

A well aimed_ "haven't you got any else to do"_
And a well practiced 'Yes dear'

Results in a little something else completed before I have to be visitor sociable.

Just a little Bon-Bon pot.

*Oak & Walnut * 135mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2017)

This mornings effort, all three only partially finished due to possible demo use. (base mounting sockets to be removed and polishing)

*Ash & Walnut* 150mm dia.







*Ash & Walnut *115mm dia.







*Beech & Walnut * 98mm dia.








This afternoon was taken care of by leisurely strolling through the local Woodland and Valley, stopping now and again to chat to some of the various four legged locals.



Mind you the climb back up the 100mtrs or so out of the valley was not so leisurely, these slopes get steeper by the week.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Mar 2017)

Very nice turning.

Nothing like getting some local knowledge from the locals about fallen trees :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2017)

Dalboy":3bq3a574 said:


> Very nice turning.
> 
> Nothing like getting some local knowledge from the locals about fallen trees :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks *Derek,* yes if I was into 'rustic' there's plenty around, don't know if I would be able to lug it back home though, it's hard enough getting myself back up the hills without extra cargo. 
Although a word to any of the native two legged locals around here usually results in suitable barter to get stuff dumped on the drive next time suitable transport is passing, just no time to spin it.


----------



## Dalboy (31 Mar 2017)

I have plenty of time but still can't I have now managed to have a fall and broke a toe so can't stand still


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2017)

Sorry to here that *Derek*, the gremlins are determined to keep you out of the shed this year it seems, let's hope they find somewhere else to play as the weather improves.


----------



## Dalboy (31 Mar 2017)

What is the old saying "it never rains but pours" or something like that


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2017)

Some more scraps that could possibly hang around for some time, with luck not around here.

Trying to tune the turning sequence to keep the finished weight down, surprised how little reduction is achieved for the extra gritting of teeth needed to risk that additional internal cut.

Sapele-Ash, Beech-Walnut. 30g & 15g respectively.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Apr 2017)

Another batch of decorations Chas. I can undersand trying to keep the weight down as they easily bend the branches of many trees.


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2017)

Yes the heavier ones are more in keeping with the current trend to have painted branches about the place (at least it is around here) than a conventional lightweight pine frond.
Just a few more to do in this batch and then have a request from some smaller ones, think they are going to be from solid as opposed segmented stock, at least they should be quicker to do.


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2017)

A couple more made it out of a short shop session this morning.

Managed to get these down to 14gr.

*Oak & Walnut. *


----------



## Dalboy (10 Apr 2017)

Looking good Chas. Glad you have got the weight down I presume hat is through hollowing out as much as you dare.


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2017)

Dalboy":2oovcff2 said:


> Looking good Chas. Glad you have got the weight down I presume hat is through hollowing out as much as you dare.


Yes Derek, perhaps more of a case of 'as much as I can be bothered too' but being realistic it is surprising how little that extra pass makes to the weight so as you say there is a risk factor so I back off rather than enter the 'Dare I' scenario.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Apr 2017)

You should know by now that the famous words always hold true and those are "I will take just one final cut" and the next phrase is normally followed with the air turning a little blue :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2017)

*Walnut & Ash.*


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2017)

A change of style, for the next few.
Mixture of woods, *Yew, Beech, Sapele*. in these.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Apr 2017)

I really like the change in design they will fly I recon.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2017)

Hope so *Dereck,* just trying to simplify assembly methods to speed things up.

Well here's a few more from this afternoons session.

*Yew, Ash, Sapele.*










Now got to think a bit more about colour contrasts to add bling without too much work content if possible.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2017)

Used up some of the bits left over from the last session of off-cut reduction.

*Sapele, Beech Ash.*


----------



## CHJ (20 Apr 2017)

*Sumac & Beech.*


----------



## Woodmonkey (20 Apr 2017)

Isn't that sumac lovely, it reminds me of tigers eye (the stone I mean not the animal)


----------



## CHJ (20 Apr 2017)

Woodmonkey":359otcs1 said:


> Isn't that sumac lovely, it reminds me of tigers eye


That's why I tried it on these, have quite a stash of it, it tends to be rather soft when very dry and not sure I can get the best out of it in such small pieces.
May try to get a deeper glaze next time I use it to see if there's an increase in the apparent colour spectrum.


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2017)

*Yew. Beech, Walnut.*


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2017)

*Walnut, Beech, Sapele.*


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2017)

Still churning them out.

*Walnut, Beech, Sapele, Ash.*


----------



## Dalboy (24 Apr 2017)

Blimey Chas certainly getting the dangly but and pieces done must have quite a few now. Is this going to be the Christmas stock.


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2017)

Yeh, a bit of an excessive compulsion on the go at the moment *Derek*, glued up a host of segment blanks the other day and then because I was asked for some as light as possible decided to part them into disks rather than making larger individuals, it's a quick way to keep the weight down as it avoids too much hollowing.

As to Xmas stock? assuming not too many get parcelled up into 'gift packs' by the boss for folks that have 'oohd and Arrd' over them there might be some left over come the annual fund raiser.

If I mix and match this 'disk' pattern with the 'cone' variety from the stubs to short to part off easily I probably have enough segment blanks for a couple of dozen more.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Apr 2017)

I am now starting to get quite a bit of different woods ideal for segmented, so you never know I might just have a play myself.

Some one dropped off 5 big bags(larger than the carrier bags) of Panga Panga flooring which is approximatley 9" x 3" x 3/4" each tile. I have cleaned one and it looks great.


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2017)

You need to keep your eyes open for a contrast wood to go with it *Derek*, something causing me to turf out a lot of stock I had not considered, at least it means you can salvage more stock that has suffered from drying splits.

This afternoon sorted out some Lilac for it's white appearance to go with some Sapele disks next up for assembly.
May not be such a problem for you as you are better versed at colouring than me although I have tried staining a couple of times, I prefer straight wood colour if possible.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Dalboy":2wr3ao02 said:


> I am now starting to get quite a bit of different woods ideal for segmented, so you never know I might just have a play myself.



It can be very addictive in as much as it's another way to exercise the brain rather than just spinning another bit of wood. One things for sure I'm never ever going to have enough years to achieve or attempt this level.


----------



## Dalboy (25 Apr 2017)

Very impressive stuff he has there Chas I am sure there are one or two there that you are more than capable to achieve but not for me as I need to do my first


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Had an enquiry about how I go about turning these things so here goes with the bare bones of how I do them.

Apologise for the out of focus shots, used the phone and got too close.

For starters I make up a series of segmented blanks and true them all up to basic cylinders before making any decisions as to how they are used, the resultant figuring being one decider.

For the segmented disk items I part off the disks, finishing sanding the front face and as much of the back face as possible prior to final separation.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Having now got a series of disks with known fixing holes/bores I turn up a set of base finials with tenons to match.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Until I have a set, about 25 mins for the six (plus one disaster) .


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Then start the assembly by turning up a support collar and drill support loop fixing hole.







Glue on the disk, fully finished sanding side to the collar and finish off parted face.




Glue in finial and finish sand any blemishes.




Apply sanding sealer and part off.




Repeat until set complete, ready for buffing.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

Buffed up.





And the loops glued in.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2017)

And here we have the finished line-up.

*Sapele and Lilac.*








According to the exif times the turning stint showing how disks are made and assembly of six items using previously prepared Sapele disks was from 14.23 to 16.24.

Shop debris cleaned up and tools away and Line-up image taken ‏‎16:38.


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2017)

*Beech & Walnut.*


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2017)

A few more for the collection.

*Walnut & Beech,*


----------



## CHJ (30 Apr 2017)

*Walnut & Beech.*


----------



## stewart (1 May 2017)

Nice work, Chas. The segmenting and use of colour is lovely.


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2017)

Thanks *Stewart* , try to get maximum effect with minimum input on both segment cutting and wood contrast. Nearly finished this run of bits to be used up then its head scratching time to sort out a different project, keep coming across bits stashed away as a 'might be able to use those for ?' and project 'spares' that need absorbing.


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2017)

*Walnut & Beech.*


----------



## mayo.mick (1 May 2017)

Really nice Chase. I'll have to try my hand at segmented turning


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2017)

mayo.mick":2gbo7fxz said:


> Really nice Chase. I'll have to try my hand at segmented turning


Mick, what I do on the segment front is very basic, I just do it to use up off-cuts and get a little decoration with minimum effort into simple pieces, means wood blank cost is at a minimum although adhesive and time costs do come into the equation.
As long as you can cut accurate angles closed segment stuff at this simple level is easy, you do need to think a little about how you are going to hold the sections on the lathe to keep things in compression where possible.
Some woods don't give ultra strong bonds in end grain joints and some like Sapele have a habit of letting go over small areas, for instance if you snap one of the discs with Sapele in the hand it will more than likely be the Sapele section that will part rather than the adhesive.


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2017)

Six of one, half a dozen of the other.

*Beech & Walnut.*










That's it for now, used up all blanks and no left over bits to find at a later date. 
A couple of requests to supply on the bowl front that'll keep me quite for a couple of days, then it's down to sorting out another project to try and reduce the off-cut bins.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 May 2017)

Very nice Chas, you've hit upon a real winning formula with the mix of those woods. Lovely contrast.


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2017)

Try to keep things simple if I can Rob, something that gives a bit of a decorative pattern straight off the turning gouge if possible, suits my 'impatience quotient' when finishing.


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2017)

*Walnut Wedges*, some off-cuts just refuse to go in the burning bag.


Guess they might pass as *Minimalist Turning*.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 May 2017)

They look positively edible!!


----------



## Dalboy (11 May 2017)

Hopefully they will earn a wedge then Chas. OK I am on the way out.

Some great ideas for using up all those scrapes, I have managed to use some more up today on the truck which felt good to spend 2 hours in the shed


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2017)

Thanks for the comments folks, a fare amount of sorting and tidying up for a couple of days retrieving 'spares' and assembling them.
Rearranged dust control in the cutting and chopping area today followed by a blitz on basic segment production in preparation for a day sticking the bits together sometime over the next couple of days if the glue in storage has not gone off.
Think it will be another week at least before there is a batch of major component parts ready for assembly then the turning can begin.
Results will definitely be 'more of the same' driven mainly by the stash of bits that have been accumulating.

Good to hear you are getting some shed time *Derek*, I think the 'Man shed' is the best therapy you can have when things try to get on top of you.


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2017)

As I said, more of the same, working on making them lighter in construction if possible by reducing wall thicknesses, these are about 3mm, using more hot melt to hold components whilst preparing for glue-up to enable thinner bases and rims etc. without wasting wood thickness.

*Oak & Walnut* 145mm dia.











*Walnut & Oak* 115mm dia.


----------



## stewart (21 May 2017)

Nice work, Chas - as always! I like the contrast between the woods you use.


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2017)

stewart":3qjb4win said:


> .. I like the contrast between the woods you use.



It's really a case of less is more on more than one front for me *Stewart*, Simple contrasts save a lot of fussing over grain matching of single wood constructs to avoid that 'bitty' look and it saves me having to go your route and learn how to produce acceptable colour work or finesse my turning to provide the decoration.


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2017)

Had a good session today, at least on the quantity front if not the quality, all basically the same construct so batch processing of bits came to the fore.
All an attempt at reducing the stocks of surplus components from the last couple of years that had been forgotten, did manage to part finish some more of the lid blanks whilst set up but they will have to wait once again until some bodies are assembled or turned.

*Beech & Walnut* 110 mm dia.










*Oak & Walnut *110 mm dia.










*Oak & Walnut *110 mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (21 May 2017)

yet another great batch from your workshop Chas, What is the wood in the first few photo's the one that looks green in colour.


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2017)

Dalboy":1loifipm said:


> What is the wood in the first few photo's the one that looks green in colour.


It's Walnut Derek, (Assume American but could be from anywhere, source was commercial furniture manufacture) those pieces are from near the sapwood area but colour tinges appear dependant upon light source and viewing angle, look more like variations of Tan than anything in most views.


----------



## CHJ (26 May 2017)

*Walnut Coasters for Porcelain Vases *, 105mm dia.








*Oak & Walnut, *125mm dia.


----------



## mayo.mick (27 May 2017)

Those are top class box's Chas. I haven't done ant segmented turning, (not brave enough yet!). It must take a fair bit of time? Cuts and glue ups must need to be millimetre perfect to look so good.


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2017)

mayo.mick":2t6oyeir said:


> Those are top class box's Chas. I haven't done ant segmented turning, (not brave enough yet!). It must take a fair bit of time? Cuts and glue ups must need to be millimetre perfect to look so good.



The main thing Mick is to get the stock square to start with then as long as your saw is set up square and angled accurately the segments take care of themselves. If stock is out of square or saw blade traveling plane not true the segments may fit but you will end up with slanting join lines when turned that are not at 90 deg. to base and top.
No need to be too precious about section peripherals for finish or size when gluing up other than the mating surfaces.

This is the basic method I use with little variations dependant on wood available.


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2017)

Whilst preparing some bits for a Glue-up session this morning I thought it might be of interest to see how I tackle stock that is too thin and/or unstable to pass through the thicknesser.
Using a scrap piece of melamine faced chipboard I tack the thin stock down with Hot Melt Glue along the ends of the stock.

I find using a bead of glue just along the ends and any intermediate joins is adequate to hold the strips with no face to face adhesion required.


----------



## J-G (31 May 2017)

CHJ":mfmr74tc said:


> Whilst preparing some bits for a Glue-up session this morning I thought it might be of interest to see how I tackle stock that is too thin and/or unstable to pass through the thicknesser.
> Using a scrap piece of melamine faced chipboard I tack the thin stock down with Hot Melt Glue along the ends of the stock.
> 
> I find using a bead of glue just along the ends and any intermediate joins is adequate to hold the strips with no face to face adhesion required.


Very useful comment CHJ - I do already thickness down below 3mm but this may persuade me that I really should get a hot-melt gun


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2017)

J-G":16tx5280 said:


> ....Very useful comment CHJ - I do already thickness down below 3mm but this may persuade me that I really should get a hot-melt gun


I don't usually take much notice about resulting thickness for my basic segment stuff as long as its constant for a set of shims, out of curiosity I just checked the stuff done this morning and a couple of pieces went down to 1.1 and 1.2 mm. after clean up.

I've resorted to double sided tape in the past if wanting very thin pieces but it was a pain in the butt getting the grip just enough to hold without wrecking the stock when removing.

Have also use a coarse abrasive surface on the melamine to grip thin stock in the past but that occasionally failed due to stock curling up into the knives and shattering.

Obviously stand out of the line of fire in case it lets go but not had an example that has so far.


----------



## Dalboy (31 May 2017)

I have not used the glue gun to do mine but like you use a board underneath so that I can get it thinner will have to dig the glue gum out to try. I have been preparing bits for some more bird houses.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2017)

*Ash & Walnut* 98mm dia.










Ash is home cured 3+yrs.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2017)

Another bit of local cured Ash.

*Ash,* 118mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Jun 2017)

A great looking bowl I like the knot which adds a little interest to the piece


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2017)

Rainy Day makes for some Shed Time,

*Oak & Walnut* 110mm dia.









*Oak & Walnut* 113mm dia









*Beech & Walnut *115mm dia.









*Oak & Walnut* 90mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jun 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that you must have a big wood store with all the great pieces you keep making.

Yet some more nice pieces chas


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2017)

There's a fare bit stacked around *Derek*, but basically using it up with the simple segmented construction spreads it further, more output less shavings.

Original aim this year was to carry on last years drive to reduce wood stock levels, but a move to make some lighter weight and simplified turning pieces to add interest to the turning routine has proved counter productive on that front.

The last few pieces have used even less stock, halving the base and rim thickness by changing holding methods for instance and segment glue ups, nominally 20mm thick walls were cored to give two bodies, I.E. the 90mm box body above came out of the 110 mm item with the Walnut knob.

Has had one valid outcome, a need to re-asses safety in holding and tool use, thinner walls and narrow glue joints leads to a little more respect in approach in an attempt to reduce the degree of nervous tension when you know you are nearer the limits.


(Do not mention the recent wood purchase escapade)


----------



## CHJ (7 Jun 2017)

The last of my Curly Lid stash, think the next lot of lids are going to have to wait until I start on the Mahogany I had off Chris as the off-cut Walnut is dwindling.
*Beech and Walnut,* 115mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2017)

And the final bits from the last glue-up, the remaining cores of the larger pots.

*Beech & Walnut,* 90mm dia.







*Beech & Walnut,* 90mm dia.







*Oak & Walnut,* 90mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2017)

Back to mangling the Yew stocks for a few pieces, not what I was planning but at least it will reduce the wood pile a little quicker.

*Yew * 135mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2017)

Managed to dig over the last couple of veg plots that needed tidying up quicker than expected so managed enough shed time to churn another one out this afternoon.

*Yew* 135mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Jun 2017)

Very nice Chas. 

I am turning a piece of Yew today and it is rock hard will hopefully finish tomorrow.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks *Derek*, this has all dried out to a comfortable creamy shavings consistency which is making things easier, got at least six more to clear in this batch, not quite so enjoyable an exercise when they are 'needed' as opposed to doing ones own thing but it keeps me active. 
Glad you are able to consistently get back in the shed again.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Jun 2017)

Nice Chas...all the bark still there, even wall thickness and well balanced wings. Good work


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2017)

Random Orbital Bob":i8siphmn said:


> Nice Chas...all the bark still there, even wall thickness and well balanced wings. Good work



A little deception in the images I'm afraid *Bob*, most of the bark missing on the first one*, the second is complete after some judicious repair attention. 

(* acrylic paint to the rescue)


----------



## Robbo3 (11 Jun 2017)

I'm finding brown felt tip pens & some types of eyebrow pencil quite good for darkening lighter areas such as where the bark is missing.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jun 2017)

Back spinning bits of wood again after some overdue plot maintenance and modifications, driven somewhat by the hot few days, there's only so much cooling extractor fans can achieve.

*Yew* 125mm dia.










*Yew *117mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2017)

Another bit out of the way,

*Yew *156mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jul 2017)

Sundays effort at getting rid of the oddments, a body can only take so many hints about just collecting even more leftovers after a whole Saturday reducing Stores to Blanks.

*Cherry,* 98mm high.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jul 2017)

Cups, pen pots or dice shakers :lol: they look good as always Chas


----------



## CHJ (2 Jul 2017)

Don't care what they end up being used for *Derek *as long as they go out of the door and don't come back.
Got so much low value stuff lying around that seemed like a good idea when it was put into storage that all I seem to be doing again this year is just generating slightly better categorised stashes and loads of firewood trimmings for a neighbour and little output.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Jul 2017)

That is the main thing they are sold to earn a little to feed the hobby. I am not doing much turning at the moment otherwise I will end up with boxes of it. So I am working on a WW2 half track wooden model which gives me workshop time with out the fast turn out of items. At least there is some turning involved even if it is two of this and eight of that type of work.


----------



## CHJ (3 Jul 2017)

Had a few commissions behind the scenes, they often don't result in financial gain but rarely out of pocket on the trading front.

Did I mention that I'd managed to part process some of that 'seemed a good idea at the time' stock.
Might know this mornings request to thin back some of the shrubbery in the plot presents some more "are you going to dry this Lilac" 'it's the wrong time of year' to be met with "well it has to dry somewhere so you can leave cutting into logs 'till next year can't you". So what can a fella do......




Bandsaw time after lunch to get everything under 100mm or so into the firewood sacks, bigger stuff for neighbours wood burner, smaller stacked away ready for winter bonfire.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2017)

First for today, hope to get a couple more little bits out of the way if the shed cools down a bit.

*Yew* 15mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2017)

Well I guess 32C is getting near the limit for sensible shop temp. so it's just a couple more what-evers.

*Hazel *92mm H.







*Yew* 115mm H.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Jul 2017)

Like the yew bowl out of the last couple of posts but then I am a sucker for yew. You know me not much going on in the turning department at the moment in regards to bowls and the like but have been turning wheels for a build I am working on which I am half way through.
I did have a nice surprise today my sisters popped in as they are down here from Cirencester for my aunties funeral and they gave me 8 Bowls balls all wooden.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2017)

I'll not let on if the local green reports it is missing a few.

Tough Turning ahead, you'll have to do something spectacular with them being as they have bothered to supply them.

The Yew Bowls are getting a little monotonous but there appear to be folks out there that are like-wise drawn to its robust colourways.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Jul 2017)

CHJ":3hv5xtrg said:


> I'll not let on if the local green reports it is missing a few.



My sister is one of the club officers and no one wanted them something to do with having to have them re-weighed and stamped so they can be played with, my gain


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2017)

Sundays effort to reduce the oddments pile.

*Yew* 116mm H








*Yew* 105mm H







A little bit of rustic influence rubbed off from the Tewkesbury Medieval experience yesterday on this one.
*Yew* 105mm H






Might review some more of the stock to err on the rustic side, might be a bit easier to use it up accepting warts and all.


----------



## TFrench (10 Jul 2017)

Lovely stuff. What are you using to hollow the yew? carbide tipped tools? I need to make a square shanked holder for mine I think, its too easy to roll the square cutter into a catch.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2017)

I bore out the bulk with a series of Forstner bits, going up in size in steps dependant on cutting resistance.

I then use a Home Made Boring tool to open up the remainder as you would with a metal lathe.

For ease of use and reduction of handling pressure the heavier and longer you can make it the better.

Always aim to have the cutter above the centre line, usually a natural effect of having to get clearance for the shank, catches are none existent as long as you keep cut depths within your ability to support the tool, they are not technically catches as such then, more a loss of control..

Mine was originally made with square stock I had to hand that was the same width as the tip, with just a small section relieved for clearance, In use I found I needed to relieve the width to slightly narrower than the tip.

I would estimate my tool is double the weight and stiffness of the commercial equivalent.
The square section is a real boon to holding it flat on the rest, initially I used a Gate to tool rest to stop it twisting but with experience of use I find this unnecessary now.

Tool is 600mm long with a substantial Handle to enable firm grip.













Edit:- You can see it in typical use here


----------



## stewart (10 Jul 2017)

More lovely work, Chas. I especially like the natural edge yew bowls - lovely!


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2017)

A few WIP shots of this one.














The reason for heavy duty stiff shank and a long robust handle, there's a lot of overhang to contend with.



Turn it round and make the foot look as though it's intentional rather than just a holding spigot.




Time Forstner bit boring started to open up initial holding spigot hole.
14:57:22 (img b5)
Time to bore with Tool:-
15:08:44 (img b8)
15:14:51 (img b9)


Give it a coat of sanding sealer and a look at the buffing wheels and another one joins the collection.

*Yew * 120mm H


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2017)

stewart":1mn3jyiy said:


> More lovely work, Chas. I especially like the natural edge yew bowls - lovely!


Thank you *Stewart*, Just repetition in the most part by me, fortunately nature rarely makes two things exactly the same so there's a built in variation of design handed out for free.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Jul 2017)

A great little WIP especially those that are maybe a little newer to the hobby and need that encouragement to try something different and also for the mor experienced maybe to show a different way than what they already use.

Nice little vase/goblet. and certainly a nice chunkie tool ideal for those larger overhangs


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2017)

That's basically my point *Derek*, all very well talking about using conventional tools of yester year and developing the skill level to use them without serious risk but I do wonder how many new to turning have bad experiences with catches etc. and shy away from such simple forms.

If I had a pattern makers wood lathe I would be using it to do the boring and truing of stock as I would on a metal working lathe with little dexterity skill needed, maybe not aesthetically pleasing or self satisfying for those who find self gratification in mastering the skills but I know my skill limits, or at least my patience to improve rather than produce.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2017)

A change of wood species, none of the logs are of significant diameter so it's a case of Pencil pots or little Nibbles bowls for a day or two.

*Hazel* 113mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2017)

Best laid plans and all that, several small blanks all lined up for an uninterrupted days production then decided to let the extraction system consume one of my 100mm buffing mops.
Subsequent opening up of the debris bin reveals that it was at least a month overdue on the empting stakes, at least the mop was on the top and easy to retrieve.

At least two bits got finished, looks like the others may have to wait until the rest of the extraction units are all attended to as I suspect they are in similar overfull condition.

*Hazel *

90mm high.







80mm high.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2017)

Some more Bitsa's

*Hazel.*

125-130mm dia.







105-108mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2017)

So you have the best part of a couple of days away from the shed enjoying some good food and life in general, a bit of smugness on board at the fact that there is a little more space in the wood store from the few pieces you've managed to complete and junk stock cleared out and you might be getting somewhere after all.
Had a clear run home for a couple of hours plus with no traffic traumas and thoughts of a relax with a little libation now the driving completed and;------













As *Naz *says elsewhere it's great to live in a rural environment and feel appreciated when a past favour gets acknowledged but:-----


Quick check shows 500mm X 300mm on the lower two bits, and the top piece has a cruck that is going to be a little interesting trying to slab up.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Jul 2017)

What found on the doorstep when you got back, nice to get away and relax sometimes. Now you need to get it cut and stored before the splits appear good luck if you have not already done it that is.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2017)

'fraid it's going to have to wait 'till tomorrow *Derek*, risk or no risk. I would be here 'till midnight trying to cleave and cut it up.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Jul 2017)

CHJ":3vvnsqf6 said:


> 'fraid it's going to have to wait 'till tomorrow *Derek*, risk or no risk. I would be here 'till midnight trying to cleave and cut it up.



That would do me in and probably put me in hospital even for a small amount like that. The wife did not want to see me in that position so treated me to a chainsaw makes it much easier now. I was also a instructor showing people the proper use of one so have a good background in there use.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2017)

Well a day with chainsaw, wedges and persuaders etc. and some aching arms lifting the stuff around and on and off the Bandsaw and waxing sees yet another days worth of sawing and bulk reduction to make room for the storage.
A few bits of Pear came to the surface in the process so a start has to be made on getting it out through the door.

*Pear*
160mm dia.







173mm dia.







188mm dia.


----------



## paulm (20 Jul 2017)

Good to see you keeping busy Chas, as always ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2017)

Yes days are still as full as I can manage *Paul,* suppose I must be grateful that having been retired some 24 years there's still not enough hours in the day to do all that we would like.
Having spent 12+ years perfecting the hoarding of bits of wood the dictates of Anno Domini suggest a serious effort is needed to reduce it somewhat but there is a limit to how many hours I can safely/sensibly spin bits of wood in any given session, it does mean that a lot of the pieces are very bland and of little design merit but at least they leave one way or another.


----------



## gregmcateer (20 Jul 2017)

Nice bowls, those, Chas.
I particularly like 2nd and 3rd.
I like the way the inclusion passes through the beads, (or rather the beads pass through the inclusion).
Keep up the good work, young man - You're an inspiration to us all.
Greg


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jul 2017)

Some more lovely bowls. Must get a lick on with the half track so I can turn something. I am using the lathe area to store the wood for the half track. I even might clear it so I can turn a simple bowl.
Glad you managed to get the logs sorted.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2017)

You could do with one of these Derek, 



<<<< Link

A member of the family has just built a 3D printer and is currently fettling the finer points with various print media, one of the projects is to produce a set of components for the above.

Early stages of build of 3D printer.



Whether I can ever get my head around SCAD or similar to create the designs I want is another matter.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jul 2017)

No way Chas I like the hands on approach not be put to sleep with boredom, I know i use jigs but even they are all made by me.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2017)

Car load of Plot debris and about a 70 kilos of wood dust that has mysteriously accumulated delivered to the Horsley recycle centre, could have done without the welcoming down pore though, and the end of week supermarket run completed leaving a relatively free afternoon to spin a bit of wood and have a leisurely coffee break.

*Pear.*

185mm dia.







178mm dia.







145mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jul 2017)

The wood on that has a nice warm look about it. nice bowls. Looks like a fruit wood


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2017)

Yes I believe it to be Pear *Derek*. Very thick (20mm +) bark, deeply reticulated almost cork like, very old tree came out of the recipient of the bowls ancient orchard.

Turns beautifully with long ribbon shavings, so much so I had to fit grill over dust extractor inlet to prevent the extractor fan from wrapping itself up in the streamers.

A devil for showing finishing scratches though, growth rings virtually invisible, show no textural difference.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jul 2017)

The transport box of Pear bits still has some room so it's a case of finishing off the last bits of Yew for the same destination.

*Yew *
153mm dia.








110mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

What do you do with small diameter stuff apart from yet more Pen blanks, well perhaps slicing some of it up to speed up drying and reduce the dry stuff in bulk, maybe it will do for some segments at some time.




Does nothing for reducing the store stocks though.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

Was told just in time that there was a home for some 'rough' Hazel bits if I had any so it was down to a spinning session rather than sawing.

*Hazel. *

115-125mm H 







100- 118mm H







120mm H


----------



## stewart (29 Jul 2017)

Very nice work, Chas - I especially liked the pear bowls with the bead round the rims - lovely work!


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

Thank you *Stewart*, nothing spectacular about the turning or forms as usual, but that's what is wanted, only kudos I can aspire to is in getting a reasonable finish on them to avoid at least one area of negative critique.

Regarding the beading, it just seemed appropriate when turning the first one, think it was the bland colouring and appearance of the rim that triggered it.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Jul 2017)

Like the little pots Chas at least it did not go to waste and unlike me you did not have to convert this little pile between making the half track









And one piece rough turned looks a bit rough maybe for the fire :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

Looks like you've got some great character wood there *Derek*, compensates for the interruption to play time.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Jul 2017)

Nearly forgot to add you could always make some more little bird houses from the small pieces :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

Dalboy":12t6wf83 said:


> Nearly forgot to add you could always make some more little bird houses from the small pieces :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Very amusing, just how many spare rooms do you think I can get away with filling between now and the Christmas market?


----------



## Dalboy (29 Jul 2017)

CHJ":vnckbt0o said:


> Dalboy":vnckbt0o said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly forgot to add you could always make some more little bird houses from the small pieces :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...



Now you know why I make the wooden models/toys they take longer to make


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2017)

Fortunately everything since the 11th of June has had a home to go to, extra groundwork in the plot and some away-day trips have taken up some time this month so may yet get to the end of the month without adding to the 'finished' store.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2017)

Thought this wood was going to be firewood by the look of the log colouring but decided to have a look-see, glad I did, turns like expensive cheese with virtually no sanding after tooling, smooth full bevel depth shavings where there was enough meat to accommodate, not a sign of end grain pull or tearing, a real pleasure to turn and finish, less than an hour start to finish, will fish the other little bits out and treat similarly.

*Holly.* 147mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jul 2017)

Very nice, like the colours. It's not until you get a finish on does the grain show it's full potential also the two beads adds just enough without taking it over the top.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2017)

Another one makes it out of the shavings heap, this one's got a split personality, or maybe we can just say it took a coffee break whilst drying.

*Holly*. 135mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2017)

The last bits of the Log.

*Holly,
103mm dia.*











103mm dia.










112mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (3 Aug 2017)

*Holy.*
105-90mm dia.




123- 112mm dia.




112-127mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Aug 2017)

Some more nice bowls. I do like those with inclusions it just adds to a piece. I will just have to take a break and do the odd piece of turning soon otherwise I will go rusty :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Aug 2017)

At least folks spend the time discussing the natural defects rather than mine in the turning.


----------



## CHJ (3 Aug 2017)

Dalboy":7xbiahxw said:


> .... I will just have to take a break and do the odd piece of turning soon otherwise I will go rusty


Are you sure you can really bring yourself to let the wood do the talking after such concentrated dimensional discipline.


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2017)

Several requests that involve glue-up preparations, so whilst awaiting for things to cure there's time to drag some of the 'might be usable' junk off the racks; so far it's 30% useful 70% firewood, so little to show for time spent.

*Sycamore.* 185mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2017)

Spent most of the morning in preparation for and sorting a glue-up session but did manage to make a start on another long term little stash from a local garden.

*Catalpa* 135mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2017)

Managed to finish of a couple off recent glue-ups this afternoon.
Red wood came out of a batch of 'Brazilian Mahogany' off-cuts, The Bases and Lid certainly are by the appearance and turning/sanding response but the Segments have a remarkable similarity to Sapele in appearance with the Ribbon shading.

Edit:- Having read *Custards* explanation of the differences in machining and handling in this thread I am happy with it being Mahogany, I now have a better appreciation of how to judge the difference.
Not that we are likely to get access to a great deal of South American Mahogany in the future.

*Mahogany & Ash.*
170mm dia.










*Mahogany & Ash.*
173mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Aug 2017)

I must have missed a couple of your posts. Like the two bowls before the segmented one especially the second as it has that come and hold me shape that fits nicely in cupped hands

It is also good to see you back making what you have become best know for the segmented work which I still have not attempted yet due to other things being made or wanting to make


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2017)

Had a reasonable day in the shed today, apart from being forced to stop for an early coffee break while the dust mask battery was given a top up, at least I was able to drill for mounting a few more little Holly blanks which were found tucked away and some bits of Hazel whilst waiting, must remember to be more attentive to wear times.


All *Catalpa.*

135mm dia.




132mm dia.




142mm dia.




130mm dia.




148mm dia.




172mm dia.




160mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Aug 2017)

The bottom one does it for me great shape and plenty of character


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2017)

Dalboy":1zekh4s6 said:


> The bottom one does it for me great shape and plenty of character


 Yes it is the obvious choice for me, one's destined for the donator of the wood (several years ago) although they don't know it yet, will see which one is selected.

Strange wood to work, obviously a quick grower by the growth ring spacing yet it dries medium hardness with no radial splits, saws as though it's going to be woolly to finish but cuts easily and clean with sharp tools, end grain highlights scratches if not careful.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2017)

Started out to be six today, one got away when a bark inclusion decided to vacate its location.

*Ash,*
135mm dia.




130mm dia.




*Holly*,
108mm dia.




90mm dia.




*Hazel*
110mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (13 Aug 2017)

A few more bits out of the way today.

*Yew.*
120mm dia.




*Hazel.*
112mm dia.



113mm dia.



113mm dia.


----------



## marcros (13 Aug 2017)

are you making any progress on the woodpile, Chas?


----------



## CHJ (13 Aug 2017)

marcros":bmwkf5cf said:


> are you making any progress on the woodpile, Chas?



Doesn't look like it at a quick glance around *Marcus*. #-o


----------



## Dalboy (14 Aug 2017)

Lots still to work on Chas but some very interesting pieces there. Look forward to seeing what you van make from some of that little pile.


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2017)

Some more bits sorted this morning and then a 6K+ wander through local woodland and fields this afternoon to deliver the last 16 items.

*Yew.*
120mm dia.




108mm dia.




100mm dia.




80mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2017)

Well on the wood front, I was looking for something this morning and realised I'd missed a bit more during yesterdays quick scan.


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2017)

Tried something different this morning, think there will be a few more along the same lines.

*Walnut & Beech,* 100mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Aug 2017)

I like these simple design with the added benefit of the different wood colours


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2017)

Looking for ease of assembly and holding as much as anything *Derek*, think I've narrowed the actual turning down to four phases, thinking about cutting a couple of templates to match on the next pair to remove all needs for measuring, in case they become a regular repeater item.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Aug 2017)

CHJ":lsyco61j said:


> Looking for ease of assembly and holding as much as anything *Derek*, think I've narrowed the actual turning down to four phases, thinking about cutting a couple of templates to match on the next pair to remove all needs for measuring, in case they become a regular repeater item.



If they are not repeaters I would be very much surprised. Now i need to get back and turn some more bird houses they just seem to fly and also make a bigger display stand for them


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2017)

OK, just to prove the method, now know what to do with some of the other off-cuts.

*Walnut & Beech,* 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2017)

A max shavings episode this morning, a 'Can you do me a largish Salad Bowl for next weekend' from a _'friend_' on Sunday caused a bit of a dig around for a blank big enough.

*Beech,* 245mm dia.




A couple of hours this afternoon was spent trimming down the assembly and finishing time on a couple more Candle Holders, this time with a little twist thrown in.

*Walnut & Beech,* 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (7 Sep 2017)

Dalboy":3va0yak3 said:


> If they are not repeaters I would be very much surprised.


Well they have started leaving the comfort zone of the 'these may be of interest' rack, so it seems we must keep adding some to the end of the queue.

*Sumac & Ash*, 100mm dia.










Totally against the resolve to reduce the stocks if possible, now started looking at the home cured stocks and worked out that for a given volume, individual item output can be multiplied by a significant factor if sliced and diced, the above are a case in point, one small bowl log looks like it will provide at least 70% of the material for 6 items.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Sep 2017)

The sumac really goes well with the inserts shame the candles will hide most of them


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2017)

Not a great deal of finished output this weekend I'm afraid despite the weather enforcing some shed time.
Did managed to knock up a handle for a small diameter Ashley Iles gouge that I acquired at Yandles,
Wood is Yellow Damson if I remember correctly, it's about 6 yrs. since it found its way into the store, beautiful dense wood to turn, wish I'd saved a lot more of the thin branches. Brass ferule came curtesy of an old water connector.



Just finished with sanding Sealer and a quick rub over with Chestnuts Cut,n Polish.


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2017)

The rest of the day today has been spent building up some stock part blanks, these tend to collect until the bins overflow and I can get an uninterrupted session to completed next turning stage for glue-ups in batches or final assembly.



Rough cut some more segments and bases for candle holders to join some of the stuff already in the bin.


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2017)

Somewhere else I mentioned that using simple size guides/templates can be a big boon if making repeat items.
The Candle Holders for instance don't involve any finite measurements on the lathe, they are just marked out with items in the kit that look about right for scale.

I use the chuck socket marking gage to define the base holding socket and outer diameter.






Then turn to the pencil lines.



To improve tool selection/pick up I group just those needed for the project.



Means you can quickly batch turn ready for the next phase without changing chuck, moving tool rest etc. unnecessarily.



Then they can all be rough finished on the other side, to aid in dimensioning the base top diameter and spigot for fixing holder skirt.
To facilitate this I use a disc (aprox.50mm) held by the tailstock to give an aiming point.



Likewise the height of the bases is marked as the width of my small rule (aprox.20mm)



This then gives me the guide to part down to the required top diameter, undercutting the resultant spigot along the top face with a thin parting tool.



Then it's a case of blending the curve between spigot diameter and base diameter.



Followed by taking the spigot down to near the socket hole in the base of the skirt, easiest way to judge this is to bring up the forstner bit used to drill the sockets (think it's 30mm).



And you just keep on repeating the sequence, well that is until the large spigot guide disappears up the extraction because you didn't bother to fit the mesh grill. So its a case of turning up a new one during the next item, not totally a waste of time because it shows up better against the pale wood.






And then they can join the bin of ready-to-use bits when for when time and circumstance dictates.


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2017)

OK had the opportunity this morning to assemble a couple of Candle Holders.

First ensure what will be the base of the skirt mating area is flat, I scribble on the surface with a pencil to give visual aid and use a flat scraper to level off.



Then bore socket.



Repeat the above for any spare skirts available.
Change the chuck and grab a previously roughed out base.



Finish turning down spigot for a tight push fit in skirt socket and mount skirt as friction fit with tailstock clamp.



Shape bottom of Skirt.



Remove the bulk of the skirt front profile.



Apply Medium CA to spigot joint and press skirt firmly in place.



Then bore socket for metal insert at approx. insert minimum diameter.



Remember to drill pilot hole for fixing screw. and finish off insert bore to suit insert taper.



Finish of turning of top profile and sand.



Apply Sanding Sealer and check for any obvious scratches etc.



Then start the sequence all over again for as many sets as are to hand.



When set finished to this stage.



Change chucks and move on to cleaning up bases to remove dovetail socket.






Then it's just a quick show to the Buffing Wheels and a dash of microcrystalline wax and we are ready to secure the insets with a small screw.


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2017)

Then of course there's the obligatory recording of the finished items.
Sumac & Ash 100mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Sep 2017)

Well put together how to Chas, this should give a novice the chance to get up and make something to be proud of as well as show even the more experienced turner new techniques.
Now I have a guide how to turn :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am experimenting again so will have something to show in a couple of days hopefully :wink:


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2017)

Thank you Derek, can only hope my ramblings provide some inspiration on different means of simplifying tasks.

I find I spend more time assessing projects these days and paring the work content to a minimum, often suddenly realising that I've been wasting time on unnecessary processes.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Sep 2017)

CHJ":2uj05ru8 said:


> Thank you Derek, can only hope my ramblings provide some inspiration on different means of simplifying tasks.
> 
> I find I spend more time assessing projects these days and paring the work content to a minimum, often suddenly realising that I've been wasting time on unnecessary processes.



The same here last week I was making the little bird houses and worked out the best way to minimise the amount of times I changed chucks to complete them now all I have to do is remember how I did it


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2017)

Yeh, it's frustrating some times when the realisation hits that you have been wasting a lot of effort repeating a process or overcoming a regular problem that a simple change in method eliminates.

Like the swirl segments that I use, one of the jigs was wearing a bit and glue-ups often were less than perfect, kept trying to evolve a method of coping with the errors.

Then the obvious struck, rebuild the jig with better engineering principles and up the production quality control.
This lead to eliminating another often encountered error being eliminated by improving the next jig.
The glue-up stage time had other niggles at times due to a variation in segment size because I hand profiled what was in effect waste wood.
The making of another jig to ensure the 'waste wood' element was consistent for all segments in a piece has halved the glue up time messing and adjusting.
This in turn means there is no prep turning or machining to correct alignment errors before assembly turning as the pieces are good to go as glued.

All seem obvious now but it has taken several years for the thought process to evolve and sort it out.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2017)

Took a break from other chores to spend a couple of hours in the shed assembling and finishing bits.

Walnut & Beech 100mm dia.




Walnut & Ash 100mm dia.




Sumac & Ash. 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2017)

Variations on the theme, been informed there are 100 days to Christmas so I guess there may be interest.

*Brazilian Mahogany and Ash.* 115mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Sep 2017)

As I stated elsewhere I Like these ones Chas. The grain in the Ash and the direction of the cures in the segments gives then the sense of movement. Some exact cutting to make them all meet in the centre.


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2017)

Dalboy":19lbt1ur said:


> ... Some exact cutting to make them all meet in the centre.


Glad they hit an acceptance chord *Derek*, repeating what I've said elsewhere it's a high percentage of the satisfaction in using the curved segments, nothing special if using a CNC but not so easy to achieve just using abrasive profiling. So easy to get complacent and regret it during the glue up stage. 
As you know with your modelling experience knowing what is needed and achieving it can involve a few hours head scratching and adjustments.


----------



## delaney001 (19 Sep 2017)

Sorry if you've already posted, but would you consider a "how to" on the curved segments? 
I cant figure how you get the curves to match perfectly. 
Lovely pieces by the way.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Sep 2017)

delaney001":2d5uz1wv said:


> Sorry if you've already posted, but would you consider a "how to" on the curved segments?
> I cant figure how you get the curves to match perfectly.
> Lovely pieces by the way.


Jumping in on CHJ.s thread he produced THIS on making them


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2017)

delaney001":3mhyxkji said:


> Sorry if you've already posted, but would you consider a "how to" on the curved segments?
> I cant figure how you get the curves to match perfectly.
> Lovely pieces by the way.



Sorry not at this time I'm afraid, inner curve is done on a home made drum sander, ensuring inner & outer curves are true and square and outer curve profile and segment width control is done on a 300mm disc sander.


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2017)

Four more completed today after several days filling firewood bags whilst salvaging small slices from stored wood and segment production etc.

Had to put false bases on these due to limited segment thickness, used Oak oddments.

*Sumac & Ash* 115mm dia.


----------



## delaney001 (22 Sep 2017)

Dalboy":2v68c0t9 said:


> delaney001":2v68c0t9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if you've already posted, but would you consider a "how to" on the curved segments?
> ...




Thanks very much for that. 
Very impressive.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Sep 2017)

Blimey Chas these are certainly keeping you busy how many blanks have you got prepared


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2017)

Dalboy":1turekt5 said:


> Blimey Chas these are certainly keeping you busy how many blanks have you got prepared



Enough to keep me going on finalising assembly for a couple of weeks if I ever get the chance *Derek*, and looks like the number will keep growing for a while as I'm in a sort of rut at the moment producing more blanks as a means of reducing the scrap bins and shelf clearing, must be achieving something as I have to keep hauling bags of kindling scraps over to a neighbour.


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2017)

Well that's half a dozen more for the output shelf.

All *Ash & Sumac, * 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (24 Sep 2017)

Been Boxing this afternoon after another session this morning of cutting up spare segments and organising the de-rusting a couple of Flat Irons that are fizzing away, someone has decided they would make good pattern Hold-Downs.

*Walnut & Oak * 117mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (25 Sep 2017)

Last of the Batch this morning, now got to think up some alternate uses for all the glue-ups in the pipeline.

*Sumac & Ash * 100mm dia.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2017)

Some veneers in the laminations might look nice ...


----------



## CHJ (25 Sep 2017)

phil.p":1zrl9r9c said:


> Some veneers in the laminations might look nice ...


Hmmm... I wonder...?


----------



## CHJ (1 Oct 2017)

Just what can you do with even more Off-Cuts from Crispy's Off-Cuts, some bits of wood just refuse to go in the firewood sack.
Let's hope there will be a Summer warm enough next year to encourage an Open Doors session.

*Oak & Walnut.*


----------



## CHJ (1 Oct 2017)

Elsewhere someone commented on the time scales to produce a turning, 'finishing' a turning can be relatively quick if you have done your homework and prepared the stock in advance.


----------



## CHJ (2 Oct 2017)

Following on a request to 'do some from my wood' I turned these this morning, sliced up a log originally destined for a bowl and turned them in one piece this time rather than component parts.

*Yew,*




100mm diam.





105mm diam. (smaller Ikea tea lights sit flush)


----------



## CHJ (4 Oct 2017)

Some bits of Yew that came to light whilst in sort mode for something that could be sliced for repeats of the candles above, afraid they are warts and all as there are numerous splits and bark inclusions but the recipient wants rustic anyway.

*Yew * 
180mm dia.











185mm dia.










And an odd bit of Beech with its own included bark line split just to keep the other two company.

*Beech*
125mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Oct 2017)

I like the yew bowl with the inclusions it add to the piece. But as you know I sometimes like to turn pieces with inclusions whenever I can find a suitable piece of wood even to the point they go right through.
The Beech bowl although nice I feel you did let it down a little with the beads as the look like the tops of them are a little flat personally I like to see them more rounded.


----------



## CHJ (5 Oct 2017)

Dalboy":1gn8i3vb said:


> ...
> The Beech bowl although nice I feel you did let it down a little with the beads as the look like the tops of them are a little flat personally I like to see them more rounded.



Ahh.. those beads have caused adverse comment elsewhere, must be more careful about 'photo lighting.

There are in fact only two beads and a plain band at the edge.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Oct 2017)

I take back what I said Chas Sorry.


----------



## CHJ (5 Oct 2017)

No problem *Derek,* need someone to keep me on my toes. 
Lighting and resultant perspective can be a real pain at times, had some sealant blemishes/runs that stood out like glaciers to the eye when polished that I wanted to photograph this afternoon as an example for a project. 
Found it impossible to get a suitable image regardless of lighting, very frustrating.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Oct 2017)

CHJ":18e8wxfu said:


> No problem *Derek,* need someone to keep me on my toes.
> Lighting and resultant perspective can be a real pain at times, had some sealant blemishes/runs that stood out like glaciers to the eye when polished that I wanted to photograph this afternoon as an example for a project.
> Found it impossible to get a suitable image regardless of lighting, very frustrating.



I don't care how much I spend making something as soon as I photo it I find faults which could not be seen :lol: 

Trying to show something by taking a picture can be a right pain in the, well you know where :wink:


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2017)

Yesterday was supposed to be half a dozen candle holders for someone, nature had different ideas and stock had too many faults for practical use showing up half way through the preparation.
Ended up with a quick consolation spin of a couple of the pieces just to calm the frustration.

*Yew.*






145mm dia.




149mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2017)

A little bit of the Yewsual,

92mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Oct 2017)

A very nice Yew bowl. Yew always seems to turn out nicely and not just the grain or colour but how it finishes straight off of the tool.

I need to remember to glue the bark on mine as most times I keep loosing it


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2017)

Dalboy":1lvtni2e said:


> ...
> I need to remember to glue the bark on mine as most times I keep loosing it


Yes you do need to keep a good eye on it and treat with CA anything that looks suspect, I always keep a stash of 'spare' bark debris to patch up any recalcitrant bits that decide they do not want to participate in the project and hide away in the shavings or in the dark depths of the extractor bin.


----------



## CHJ (15 Oct 2017)

*Yew* 105mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2017)

A bit of a Branch Line departure with this chunk, still hanging somewhat precariously onto its main support.
*Yew * 150mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2017)

Two more for the stock, thinner segmented walls & lids on these (3-4mm).

*Oak & Walnut,* 120mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Oct 2017)

Very nice indeed Chas I especially like the branch yew piece. I am now trying to catch up on some of the posts that I have missed as I have been on very little latley I have not done any turning for a while either


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2017)

Dalboy":ic8p9g9k said:


> Very nice indeed Chas I especially like the branch yew piece. ..


One of those bits of wood that posed a 'shall I shan't I' quandaries *Derek*. A fork that had sort of sprung out of an injury I suspect so there was a broken boundary between the two parallel trunks with bark that had formed but died instead of knitting together so decide to see if I could salvage the interface as a base, real oddball but it looks OK.
A piece from very adjacent is awaiting it's appointment with a chuck, not sure if it will be salvageable or look bland in comparison, we'll have to see what bit fly off.


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2017)

Still plodding away trying to clear up the bits of glue up.

*Walnut & Ash* 92mm dia.


----------



## dcmguy (27 Nov 2017)

Hope all is well ?

(Feels like a while since an update here)


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2017)

All is well thanks, currently there is an 850 mile commute to the shed so progress is slow.

Some work has been going on in producing spares and trial turning aid components.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Nov 2017)

Looks like some interesting pieces Chas. Hope the distance from the shed is a well deserved holiday


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2017)

Some thread sleeves to allow me to mount my chucks on the tailstock, (I have Morse blank arbors) for reverse mounting alignment. And some flexible plastic sleeves to fit Cole jaw buttons. If the bits prove robust enough the 3D printing scenario could prove really useful for difficult to get or oddball adaptors.

Next major project for 2018 is a cnc router, 3D printing of components for first prototype starts as soon as sets of bits are done for extra printers etc. 
Last few days the printer has been churning out bespoke ammo boxes for .22 .357 .45 competition rounds, makes life easier when reloading if they are stored ready for comp session. Interesting to see the parts materialise.
My main problem will be getting my head around the driving software for the cnc, I can see lots of emails travelling back and forth.

As far as rest, they say change is as good as a rest but have been doing a fare bit of traveling around looking at wood crafts (Seiffen)and different medieval venues soaking up Ideas.

If you follow some of the video links from the above google link there are some thought provoking images of turners at work, and the "needed" equipment.


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2017)

Oh and of course have had to prove I can still see well enough to hit the targets, although persuading the .357 magnum to do as requested can be a bit of a test at 25 metre.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Nov 2017)

i use to do competition .22 shooting some time ago and also was pretty good with a 9mm but that was many moons ago. The cnc route seems to be an interesting thing to do as well as the 3d printing.

Just had a look at the link and watched some of the video's some fantastic decorations and as you say lots of ideas if I went there the camera would be clicking all of the time with projects


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2017)

Yes I Think it will be some time off for me Derek, but it's the next step to be able to cut frames for printers.
I have visions of being able to use cnc to produce more intricate segmentation for turning blanks.

I've had hands on from 4mm to .45 this week, tomorrow it will be Lee Enfield .303 if my shoulder can stand it, the Winchester is more my limit.
The collectors pieces and the muzzel loaders with their hair triggers are a challenge, they like to test me a bit but at least I can now see the sights since the eye ops.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2017)

Well first task finished, not a 'Use All Day' solution but for the occasional use it looks as though the printed thread bushes will be robust enough.










And if a need for a different thread size is required then they can be changed out.




Because my blank mandrels are short Morse style with Draw Bar facility they are not quite long enough for the Tailstock eject to reach so they need a Bolt fitting in the end to lengthen them.


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2017)

Looks like the Printed Cole Jaw Buttons are good to go, Flexible PLA held well and did not mar the Yew.
Even if they need replacing every couple of months they will certainly work out cheaper than buying complete button replacements.
Still need to check them with softer woods but think they will be OK.


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2017)

This mornings piece to test out the suitability of the replacement Cole Jaw Sleeves.

*Yew* 180mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Dec 2017)

:lol: The jaw buttons certainly seem to do the job so many things that could be made using the printer. Nice bowl by the way but then I expect nothing less from you


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2017)

Dalboy":eyjeayid said:


> :lol: The jaw buttons certainly seem to do the job so many things that could be made using the printer. ...


Just need to check them against a plain un-beaded surface in case they cut in, the top couple of layers are slightly firmer than the 'body' due to layering requirements, in this instance the top couple of layers actually coincided with the bead groove, good for the piece but not as helpful as it could have been for checking for any marring of surface.


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2017)

Another lump cleared out of the way, that's another box of bits finally out of the way and it served the purpose of additional checks on the new Cole Jaw sleeves.

*Yew* 150mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Dec 2017)

Another nice piece the finish is up to the usual high standards but then expect nothing less from you Chas. 

Instead of using what I have I seem to be collecting loads of wood at the moment so far Ash and Oak


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2017)

Yes noted that little (almost 'drive by' ) gloat, looks like there will be some interesting stock enhancements there. 

Finishing of pieces seems to be taking a higher profile these days, something I've always tried to do my best at, it's one area that you can satisfy folks critical appraisal even if they are not enamoured with your design etc.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Dec 2017)

CHJ":38enrv1t said:


> Yes noted that little (almost 'drive by' ) gloat, looks like there will be some interesting stock enhancements there.
> 
> Finishing of pieces seems to be taking a higher profile these days, something I've always tried to do my best at, it's one area that you can satisfy folks critical appraisal even if they are not enamoured with your design etc.



I had one of our club members here today(good job as he helped collect the wood) and something I told him was it does not matter who a piece is for even yourself finish it as though you are entering a competition that way no piece comes out of the workshop with a bad finish.
i know I can spent as much time on a finish as turning it


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2017)

Dalboy":385bingy said:


> i know I can spent as much time on a finish as turning it



What annoys me is the number of times I fail to spot that little niggle in the process, only for it to stand out like a wart at a later stage and grow bigger by the minute.

Only yesterday I grabbed a couple of oddments out of the bin, fully convinced they were good to go for glue up only to spot at the second coat of looking at that I had not cleaned up the mating faces adequately, just a few more seconds of inattention would have seen firewood this morning or at best a disproportionate amount of time hiding the defects whilst attempting to finish.


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2017)

A couple of salvaged "Leftovers" that otherwise would have gone to the firewood supplies, basically innards of previous segmented boxes that were cored out rather than just turned into shavings..

*Oak & Walnut* 100mm dia.


----------

